# Game 6: Phoenix Floppers [2] @ San Antonio Whiners [3] [Whiners win series 4-2]



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*San Antonio Whiners vs Phoenix Floppers
[Whiners lead 3-2] *


*Phoenix Floppers Projected Lineup:*
















*PG: Steve Nash - SG: Raja Bell*









*C: Kurt Thomas*
















*SF: Shawn Marion - PF: Amare Stoudemire*


*San Antonio Whiners Projected Lineup:*
















*PG: Tony Parker - SG: Manu Ginobili*









*C: Whatever his name is*
















*SF: Bruce Bowen - PF: Tim Duncan*

_*This is all in good fun*_​


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Game 6: Phoenix Floppers [2] @ San Antonio Whiners [3] (5/18) [Whiners lead 3-2]*

Well, now that you put it that way...:clap2:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game 6: Phoenix Floppers [2] @ San Antonio Whiners [3] (5/18) [Whiners lead 3-2]*

HAHAHA This is classic.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Game 6: Phoenix Floppers [2] @ San Antonio Whiners [3] (5/18) [Whiners lead 3-2]*

I love it.

Glad that the foul magnet is back in the lineup. I can't wait!!!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Game 6: Phoenix Floppers [2] @ San Antonio Whiners [3] (5/18) [Whiners lead 3-2]*

Best game thread ever.

As for the game. We got this. Amare, and Diaw back and we got the momentum of staying so close last game. Our confidence will be high, and I think we pull it out.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Game 6: Phoenix Floppers [2] @ San Antonio Whiners [3] (5/18) [Whiners lead 3-2]*

Come on Amare we need a big game from him. I am VERY confident about this game!

Best GDT ever, too! Even better than many from the canucks.com forum


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Game 6: Phoenix Floppers [2] @ San Antonio Whiners [3] (5/18) [Whiners lead 3-2]*

Okay, time to show what we're made of. Game 4, we showed we could win in San Antonio even if we're down 11 half way through the 4th. Game 5, we kept it close and showed a lot of heart and determination even at half strength. Game 6, it's time to put on a Game 2-like performance on the Spurs' home court and run them off the floor!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Game 6: Phoenix Floppers [2] @ San Antonio Whiners [3] (5/18) [Whiners lead 3-2]*

I gotta give props for the game thread. This is just bad ***... lol


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 6: Phoenix Floppers [2] @ San Antonio Whiners [3] (5/18) [Whiners lead 3-2]*

The spurs are boring. I'd like to see the suns win tonight and game seven.

Nash should use the fact that he was robbed MVP as motivation to kill the Spurs.

I'm a Laker fan and I'd rather see the Suns make it. Anything other than a detroit/Spurs for the love of god.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Game 6: Phoenix Floppers [2] @ San Antonio Whiners [3] (5/18) [Whiners lead 3-2]*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UdaHCLlBkWU"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UdaHCLlBkWU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Game 6: Phoenix Floppers [2] @ San Antonio Whiners [3] (5/18) [Whiners lead 3-2]*



Dr. Seuss said:


> *SG: Raja Bell*


:lol: 

nicely done .


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Game 6: Phoenix Floppers [2] @ San Antonio Whiners [3] (5/18) [Whiners lead 3-2]*

It isn't skill or determination that will win this game. It will be desperation.

If we are desperate enough, we can do this. It's been hard thinking about the Suns losing. It's bleak :{


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Game 6: Phoenix Floppers [2] @ San Antonio Whiners [3] (5/18) [Whiners lead 3-2]*

I put the Suns Meter on RAGE/ FIRE & BRIMSTONE


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Game 6: Phoenix Floppers [2] @ San Antonio Whiners [3] (5/18) [Whiners lead 3-2]*

Amares going for 70 tonight, but we'll lose 895842-70.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Game 6: Phoenix Floppers [2] @ San Antonio Whiners [3] (5/18) [Whiners lead 3-2]*

This thread is classic:lol:


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 6: Phoenix Floppers [2] @ San Antonio Whiners [3] (5/18) [Whiners lead 3-2]*

I ****in hate Bruce Bowen. I hope he gets the beatdown he deserves.

If PHX loses this game I hope Nash snaps and breaks his face.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Game 6: Phoenix Floppers [2] @ San Antonio Whiners [3] (5/18) [Whiners lead 3-2]*

I don't understand. I wake up. Head straight to the computer. 9 minutes left in the 4th and we're down by 20. Nash has scored 3 points, KT has only played 15 minutes or so. It seems only Amare has showed up to play.

We made a run but it wasn't enough. The game's about over now. I guess that's it.


----------

